# best dslr books for self teaching?



## thierry

What are some good books to learn from? Maybe something you have used? I'm looking for good informational material to read. Thanks

What I'm looking for:

- *begginer to novice material, even semi pro about understanding in depth another aperture, exposure, ect
- material about capturing colors
- material about techniques to capture scenic, landscape, natures,* buildings, *cars, ect
- material about portraiture ie. *Animals, *wedding, people, ect
- material about studio use
- *material about lighting off camera


----------



## PhotoWrangler

thierry said:


> What are some good books to learn from? Maybe something you have used? I'm looking for good informational material to read. Thanks


.

What do you want to learn? The basics? Specific genres of photography? Lighting patterns and techniques? Guides to your specific camera? The history of photography?

Asking 'what are good books to learn from' is about as general a question as 'what car drives the best.'


----------



## thierry

Edited.. gosh that was a dumb mistake.. Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike

The usual recommendation is 'Understanding Exposure' by Bryan Peterson.  Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera: Amazon.ca: Bryan Peterson: Books

Once you learn the basics about exposure, you can apply that to any genre of photography.  To that point, I'd suggest learning about light & lighting, which can also be applied to any genre of photography.

Light: Science & Magic Light Science and Magic 4/e: Amazon.ca: Fil Hunter, Paul Fuqua, Steven Biver: Books

Tom Ang has some books that look interesting.  I have this one Digital Photographers Handbook: Amazon.ca: Tom Ang: Books
And this one may be along the lines of what you're looking for How To Photograph Absolutely Everything Paperback: Amazon.ca: Tom Ang: Books


----------



## thierry

Big Mike said:


> The usual recommendation is 'Understanding Exposure' by Bryan Peterson. Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera: Amazon.ca: Bryan Peterson: Books
> 
> Once you learn the basics about exposure, you can apply that to any genre of photography. To that point, I'd suggest learning about light & lighting, which can also be applied to any genre of photography.
> 
> Light: Science & Magic Light Science and Magic 4/e: Amazon.ca: Fil Hunter, Paul Fuqua, Steven Biver: Books
> 
> Tom Ang has some books that look interesting. I have this one Digital Photographers Handbook: Amazon.ca: Tom Ang: Books
> And this one may be along the lines of what you're looking for How To Photograph Absolutely Everything Paperback: Amazon.ca: Tom Ang: Books


 

thanks mike! :thumbup:


----------



## KmH

thierry said:


> - *begginer to novice material, even semi pro about understanding in depth another aperture, exposure, ect
> - material about capturing colors
> - material about techniques to capture scenic, landscape, natures,* buildings, *cars, ect
> - material about portraiture ie. *Animals, *wedding, people, ect
> - material about studio use
> - *material about lighting off camera


 
Learning to See Creatively: Design, Color & Composition in Photography (Updated Edition) 

Beyond Portraiture: Creative People Photography 

Understanding Digital Photography: Techniques for Getting Great Pictures 

People in Focus: How to Photograph Anyone, Anywhere 

The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos 

The Photographer's Mind: Creative Thinking for Better Digital Photos 

Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography 

Photographic Lighting Equipment: A Comprehensive Guide for Digital Photographers 

The Moment It Clicks: Photography secrets from one of the world's top shooters 

The Hot Shoe Diaries: Big Light from Small Flashes 

Strobist Photo Trade Secrets Volume 1: Expert Lighting Techniques (One-Off) 

Captured: Lessons from Behind the Lens of a Legendary Wildlife Photographer (Voices That Matter) 

The Art of Posing: Techniques for Digital Portrait Photographers (Pro Photo Workshop) 

Posing for Portrait Photography: A Head-to-Toe Guide 

Christopher Grey's Studio Lighting Techniques for Photography: Tricks of the Trade for Professional Digital Photographers 

Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Studio Photography


----------



## mikehaugen

I second BigMike's recommendation for "Light; Science and Magic."  It is exceptional for understanding what happens to light and how the camera sees it.  I would especially recommend it for product photography.  I also liked "Understanding Exposure", though I think mine is an older edition I am sure that the information is about the same since as far as I know the basics of exposure haven't changed.  I also have "Learning to See Creatively" by Brian Peterson and I liked that as well.

Another, more specific book is "On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photogtaghy" by Neil van Niekerk.  It too is a good book for... well on-camera flash, which is ironic because I bought it recently while trying to learn off-camera flash.  It is good for explaining bounce flash for using what is available when setting up off-camera is not practical.


----------



## KmH

mikehaugen said:


> I second BigMike's recommendation for "Light; Science and Magic." It is exceptional for understanding what happens to light and how the camera sees it. I would especially recommend it for product photography. I also liked "Understanding Exposure", though I think mine is an older edition I am sure that the information is about the same since as far as I know the basics of exposure haven't changed. I also have "Learning to See Creatively" by Brian Peterson and I liked that as well.
> 
> Another, more specific book is "On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photogtaghy" by Neil van Niekerk..


I didn't mention I also agree with Mikes recommendations, particularly Light: Science & Magic.

There are many other good books too, if one is motivated enough to visit online sites like Amazom.com and look at all that's available, rather than waiting to be spoon fed. :er:

On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography


----------



## thierry

I have looked all over and have seen these kmh. I just wanted reccomendations from people who may have actually learned from these things. To gain a perspective of legitimacy to the overwhelming number or books I browsed. Sorry I used the discussion forum to discuss. My bad. 

And thanks to both Mike's I ended up order the on camera flash one, understanding exposure, and the digital photographers handbook. All for the lump some of $41 shipped  I plan to order the "light: science and magic" as soon as I finish these. Thanks again guys!


----------



## KmH

thierry said:


> I have looked all over and have seen these kmh. I just wanted reccomendations from people who may have actually learned from these things. To gain a perspective of legitimacy to the overwhelming number or books I browsed. Sorry I used the discussion forum to discuss. My bad.


You didn't discusss anything with your OP, nor did you mention what you have already looked at.

I forgot to mention using the forum's search tool also, because this same question pops up pretty much weekly, and I've got quite a catalog of links all built up for those who don't.


----------



## thierry

KmH said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked all over and have seen these kmh. I just wanted reccomendations from people who may have actually learned from these things. To gain a perspective of legitimacy to the overwhelming number or books I browsed. Sorry I used the discussion forum to discuss. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't discusss anything with your OP, nor did you mention what you have already looked at.
> 
> I forgot to mention using the forum's search tool also, because this same question pops up pretty much weekly, and I've got quite a catalog of links all built up for those who don't.
Click to expand...

 Well I appreciate your help, definitely helped a ton


----------



## DS Photographers

Here's a good one too: 

*Amazon.com: Mastering Digital SLR Photography (0082039506050): David D. Busch: Books*


----------



## rambler

Here is Bryan Peterson's website (see online store).   Online Photography Courses - The Perfect Picture School of Photography

Online Training videos: Online Training for Photographers, Graphic Designers, Illustrators, Multimedia Artists, and Hobbyists | Kelby Training

Online courses: http://www.betterphoto.com/online-photo-course-categories-rcJ.asp


----------



## Forkie

I can highly recommend The Photographer's Eye by Michael Freeman - about composition.  Very nicely laid out, composition is explained graphically and it's just a beautiful book.


----------



## Danmunro_nz

Tom Ang, "digital masterclass" or "the complete photographer" both excellent books.


----------



## gardy

Digital Photography Essentials and Digital Photography Masterclass By Tom Ang are a great set to have


----------

